# All Dialects/MSA: That's why



## Mikael84

Hey guys,

How would you say "that's why..." in MSA and in dialect? I have been thinking about this and can only come up with "لهذا السبب " but it's not quite the same and sounds too formal.

Thanks!
Mikael


----------



## إسكندراني

That's how you would say it. It's not too formal  - we could also say لهذا alone.
In Egypt we say عشان كدا


----------



## Mahaodeh

You can also say لذلك. Actually, I would probably use لذلك or لذا.


----------



## ryanh119

In Tunisian you'd say هذا علاش. The long alif sound is peculiar in Tunisian. It's kind of a cross between the vowel sounds in the words 'tack' and 'take,' similar to a long 'a' in a thick Minnesotan accent, so it would sound like _hehdha 3alehsh_.


----------



## Masjeen

In Kuwait we say: عشان جذي


----------



## Mikael84

Thanks for the replies everyone!

Masjeen, I am not familiar with khaleeji and am curious about the word "جذي". What does it mean alone? Is there any link with MSA?

Also, it would be great if anyone from the Levant area could step in and offer their dialectal equivalent. Maybe something like "minshan haza"?


----------



## Xence

In Algerian it would be one of the following:

على هذا

على هذاك

على هذا(ك) اللي

على جال هذا(ك) (اللي) ا


----------



## Masjeen

Mikael84 said:


> Masjeen, I am not familiar with khaleeji and am curious about the word "جذي". What does it mean alone? Is there any link with MSA?



to be more accurate it is چذي 
( چ = [tʃ] )

alone it means (like this) exactly the same meaning of the  Egyptian كدا or the classical Arabic  هكذا 

but also it has many meaning

EX:
سو جذي = do like this = saaw chithi >>> Compare with  Egyptian كدا  EX (اعمل كدا)

 جذي غلط = this is wrong = Egyptian  (كدا غلط)

عشان جذي = That's why = Egyptian   (عشان كدا)

I believe the is a relation between كدا and جذي because in Kuwaiti Arabic the ك letter  turns to چ while the ذ letter turns to د in  Egyptian Arabic.. both of two words comes from كذا in Classical Arabic.



> Also, it would be great if anyone from the Levant area could step in and offer their dialectal equivalent. Maybe something like "minshan haza"?



in Levant it is   منشان هيك = minshan heek


----------



## إسكندراني

Mikael84 said:


> I am not familiar with khaleeji and am curious about the word "جذي". What does it mean alone? Is there any link with MSA?
> 
> Also, it would be great if anyone from the Levant area could step in and offer their dialectal equivalent. Maybe something like "minshan haza"?


I think it would be مشان هيك
As for جذي think about it as كدا with the general rules of kuwaiti pronunciation: k becomes ch, the alif is pronounced like a ي.
كدا~هكذا~جذي~هيك~إكداك it's all good.


Xence said:


> على *جال* هذا(ك) (اللي) ا


جديدة عليّا دي، إيه معناها بالظبط؟


----------



## Mikael84

إسكندراني said:


> I think it would be مشان هيك
> As for جذي think about it as كدا with the general rules of kuwaiti pronunciation: k becomes ch, the alif is pronounced like a ي.
> كدا~هكذا~جذي~هيك~إكداك it's all good.
> 
> جديدة عليّا دي، إيه معناها بالظبط؟



Isn't "هيك" the Levantine equivalent of the fus7aa "kadhalika" ? The expression doesn't seem to make sense in that case (it would be "for like that" instead of "for that").. what am I missing?


----------



## إسكندراني

Mikael84 said:


> Isn't "هيك" the Levantine equivalent of the fus7aa "kadhalika" ? The expression doesn't seem to make sense in that case (it would be "for like that" instead of "for that").. what am I missing?


هيك=كدا in every context as far as I've seen. You could make the same point for عشان كدا but that's just how it is!


----------



## Ghabi

Mikael84 said:


> Isn't "هيك" the Levantine equivalent of the fus7aa "kadhalika" ? The expression doesn't seem to make sense in that case (it would be "for like that" instead of "for that").. what am I missing?


I think it's just that we often use keda/heek to mean "this/that" after a preposition or a verb. On the other hand, I don't think we can say *keda Sa7bi for da Sa7bi.


----------



## Xence

إسكندراني said:


> originally posted by *xence  *
> على *جال *​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> جديدة عليّا دي، إيه معناها بالظبط؟​
Click to expand...


الغالب والراجح أنها تحريف لكلمة *أجل*.. أي *لأجل هذا*، *من أجل هذا*​


----------



## rayloom

In Hejazi,
عشان كدا
على شان كدا


----------



## إسكندراني

Xence said:


> الغالب والراجح أنها تحريف لكلمة *أجل*.. أي *لأجل هذا*، *من أجل هذا*​


شكراً للتوضيح


----------



## Hemza

In Morocco:
هذا علاش
على ودّ ذاك/هاذ الشي
And probably على جال هذا in Eastern Morocco but I'm not sure

(Note that many Moroccans don't pronounce interdental letters anymore).


----------



## tounsi51

Hemza said:


> In Morocco:
> هذا علاش
> على ودّ ذاك/هاذ الشي
> And probably على جال هذا in Eastern Morocco but I'm not sure
> 
> (Note that many Moroccans don't pronounce interdental letters anymore).



دك سي علاش


----------



## Hemza

الشي*
I completely forgot about this one!!


----------



## fenakhay

داك الشي علاش/لاه/علاه/لاش
عليها - (For example : عليها جيت That's why I came) - it is invariable.


----------

